# Ravioli - Stop it from coming apart?



## victorhooi

heya,

_I apologise in advance if this is the wrong forum, I couldn't really find one that fit this one, closest being pasta, but I wasn't sure if ravioli goes in there?
_
I'm trying to make mushroom and feta ravioli, and I'm having a problem getting the two pieces to stick together.

Initially, I used fresh lasagne sheets from a packet, place a small bit of mixture in the middle and used water and a fork to press it together. However, once I put it into the pot of boiling water, it basically just comes apart after a minute or so, and spills out its contents into the pot

I also tried olive oil, which somebody suggested, but that also didn't stick (and somebody else said that would make it _not_ stick...)

I finally tried using my mother's wonton sheets but those also didn't stick, using just a fork to press them.

Does anybody know what exactly I'm doing wrong? (A friend just suggested trying egg yolk, how exactly would I go about using that here?).

Thanks,
Victor

PS: Finally, as an aside, I actually botched up part of the recipe, I forgot to fry up the mushrooms before mixing it with the feta. I thought to fry it up after mixing it with the feta, but that kinda...well...you can guess..... Anyway, any other suggestions to salvage that mix?


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome to DC, Victor.

When sealing ravioli or any other filled pasta, you have to be sure to get rid of any air pockets. If you don't the hot water will expand the air and cause the ravs to leak.

Also, brush the edges with some water or egg wash to ensure a tight seal. The fork isn't necessary.

As to the filling, you now have raw mushrooms mixed with cheese if I understand you correctly. There's a lot of water in a raw mushroom. You have to get rid of it before using it to fill the ravs. You may want to start over.

I have used wonton skins to make ravs before and they give you a very light product. They will also seal well.


----------



## kadesma

Victor, I really can't help you salvage the filling, but the ravioli will hold together if you cut them out with a ravioli cutter. It looks similar to a pizza cutter, just a smaller wheel that is notched, you press this along the edges FIRMLY, freeze your ravioli and don't defrost...Get the water boiling drop in ,cook to desired doneness. Once in a while I'll have one POP but not often..Good luck and remember to saute those mushrooms next time 
kadesma


----------



## amber

As kadesma mentioned, here is a link to the ravioli cutter.

Target : Ravioli Cutter


----------



## XeniA

Just made some sweet potato ravioli last weekend. Made the dough, however (which was easy by the way) so I haven't had experience with using ready-made lasagne noodles or wonton skins.

With a pastry brush, I brushed a bit of water on the joins (cutting edge) before folding the dough over on itself. I pressed that a bit with the side of my finger, and then cut with a lattice cutter (a wheel with a zig-zag cutting edge -- maybe the same, maybe slightly different than the 'ravioli cutter' above). Most of them held together fine, but not all. (By the way, Andy: how do you _get_ the air out? The minute I fold the dough over I can't adjust anything, and I seem to always trap air. Should I let it out with a pin?!)

I made mine from a Marcella Hazan recipe. In re-reading it now I see she says the following about your problem: "The softness of dough that has just been rolled out makes it easier to shape, and its stickiness is necessary to produce a tight seal that will keep the stuffing from leaking during the cooking". Well, so she says ... my dough was perhaps more floury than hers because that's how I'm comfortable handling it, so the added water was necessary...


----------



## Candocook

AND, don't have the water boiling madly. Have it boil, turn down to a gentle simmer so the ravioli aren't being bounced around so much.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

I had the same troubles the first few times I made ravioli with wonton skins.  Here is what I do now.  I still get maybe 1/20~5% that fall apart.

1. Make sure the stuffing isn't too watery.
2. Don't overstuff!
3. Brush the edges of _one_ side with egg before sealing.
4. Make sure the air is out so it won't expand and burst the ravioli.
4. Force the edges into one another either with a fork or ravioli cutter.
5. Allow the egg some time to work it's way into the two sides and bond.
6. Don't have the water at a rolling boil... a light boil w/sufficient volume.

The freezing trick works good, as it allows time for the dough to bond, and prevents too much flexing during the initial portion of cooking which can break the seal.  I think a lot of restaurants use this method.  It requires a lot of planning ahead though.  Nice thing is, you can whip 'em out during the week like nothing.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I've always made homemade ravioli using the commercial wonton or potsticker skins available in most supermarkets (usually in the produce department wherever they have the tofu & other vegetarian stuff that needs refrigeration).  They come in both round & square shapes, & either one can be used just by placing the filling & folding it over or, for a larger end product, using one skin for the bottom & one for the top.  They always turn out great & I've never had a problem with them coming apart.

1)  While some finely ground meat/seafood fillings are left raw depending on the recipe, most vegetables are lightly sauteed first to get rid of excess moisture.

2)  I seal them all the way around with either plain water or a little water & lightly beaten egg white - again, depending on the recipe.  Some bulkier fillings seem to do better with the added "pasting" ability of egg white.

3)  I'm careful not to overfill - a teaspoon to teaspoon & a half seems to be a safe limit. 

4)  As suggested by others, I bring the water (LOTS of it - at least 6-7 quarts or so) to a boil, & then reduce that to a brisk simmer so as not to have the pasta cooking furiously.

5)  At the earliest possible moment when they "might" be done, I start taste testing so as not to accidentally overcook them.  (Always make a few more than you'll need so you can taste a few.)

6)  When they're done, instead of pouring them into a colander, I gently scoop them out as quickly as possible using one of those oriental "spider" strainer/scoops.  A large slotted spoon works fine too.

7)  I always serve them either laid on top of a small pool of sauce, or ladle sauce on top of them rather than tossing them with anything.

I'm sure everyone has methods just as good - the above is just what works for me.


----------



## Andy M.

When using wonton skins, I place the filling onto the skin and moisten the sealing edges.  Then I lift up the empty half and start folding it over.  I press it onto the filling first, keeping the edges apart.  Then I work the top part of the skin down onto the filling and into the area at the edge of the filling where bubbles can form.  I work outwards towards the edges, pressing to seal.

It takes longer to read through the explanation than it does to do the process.


----------



## Sararwelch

I was at a store that makes fresh pasta and ravioli the other day, and they advise all their customers to cook the ravioli in simmering water so it doesn't come apart.


----------



## kadesma

When my mother in law was alive and cooked her home made ravioli, she would bring salted water to a boil, add the ravioli, reduce the heat and let them simmer til the pasta was al dente..She use to say that leaving them in boiling water would cause many to break open..She was right...She never but never cooked unfrozen ravioli, the dough got to soft,would stick to each other and rip holes in them when we would try to seperate them...So, simmering water, walt and patience 
kadesma


----------



## Aria

Try all of the above.  If you make ravoli more than once a year your might want to invest in a Ravoli Tin.   You make your own dough (simple I have a recipe if you want it) ...roll dough    place top of the Ravoli unit... has indentations size of ravoli)              fill the indentations
                                                 roll the dough place on top of filling
 Take a rolling pin and roll over the complete ravoli unit and it will seal,cut and you have your ravoli.  Like making cut out cookies...you will have dough
cut from around the sealed edges.  Dough ready to roll and start again.  Solves many problems and makes Ravoli Making easy.


----------



## urmaniac13

Folks are right about trying not to overstuff, the sealing technique around the edge, and the ravioli cutter.
Also may I add that try not to cook too many ravioli at the same time, that will bring down the water temp too much, which may loosen the ravioli.  Cook about one portion at a time.
Also don't overcook!!  With fresh pasta, when the pasta floats on the surface of boiling water, they are ready.  Scoop them out as they come up with slotted spoon, if you keep on cooking the pasta will soften and that also may cause the breakage.


----------

